# Microchip simplifica su línea de compiladores C



## Meta (Mar 31, 2012)

Ofrece la mejor velocidad de ejecución y el mejor tamaño de código para todos los microcontroladores PIC® y DSC dsPIC®

Microchip  anuncia que ha simplificado su línea de compiladores C, que  proporcionan la mejor velocidad de ejecución y el mejor tamaño de código  para los aproximadamente 900 microcontroladores PIC® y controladores de  señal digital (Digital Signal Controllers, DSC) dsPIC®. Los  compiladores MPLAB® XC8, XC16 y XC32 facilitan el trabajo a los  diseñadores de 8, 16 y 32 bit gracias a tres niveles económicos de  optimización: Free, Standard y Pro (Gratuito, Estándar y Profesional).  Además, MPLAB XC es compatible con los sistemas operativos Linux, Mac  OS® y Windows®, permitiendo de este modo que los diseñadores utilicen su  plataforma favorita para desarrollo embebido.



Otro  factor importante para los diseñadores en la actualidad es la  posibilidad de reutilizar el código y adoptar fácilmente el nivel de  prestaciones del microcontrolador que mejor se adapte a las necesidades  de cada proyecto. Éste ha sido siempre un punto fuerte de Microchip, y  MPLAB XC sigue la tradición al facilitar la transferencia de código  desde cualquier otro compilador de Microchip ya existente. Además, el  MPLAB XC completa el paquete de herramientas de Microchip formado por  compiladores y depuradores/programadores compatibles y capaces que  funcionar perfectamente en el entorno de desarrollo integrado MPLAB® X  universal, multiplataforma y de código abierto, para reducir las curvas  de aprendizaje y las inversiones en herramientas. Los compiladores MPLAB  XC también son compatibles con las versiones anteriores de MPLAB IDE.



Muchos  diseñadores necesitan un compilador C y las ediciones gratuitas de los  compiladores MPLAB XC de Microchip de 8, 16 y 32 bit ofrecen numerosas  optimizaciones, son totalmente funcionales y no tienen limitación alguna  para la licencia por su uso comercial. Para quienes deseen probar su  código con los niveles de optimización Pro, que son aproximadamente un  50% mejores que las ediciones Free, Microchip también ofrece ediciones  de evaluación válidas para 60 días con optimización Pro que pasan a ser  compiladores de nivel Free tras el período de evaluación. Al igual que  las ediciones Free, las ediciones de evaluación son totalmente  funcionales y no tienen limitación alguna para la licencia por su uso  comercial.



Microchip ofrece ahora la posibilidad de  adquirir licencias para un único usuario y las organizaciones con muchos  ingenieros pueden adquirir una licencia de red flotante en la cual el  compilador se instala en la Intranet de la compañía para facilitar el  acceso a todos sus diseñadores.



Los compiladores MPLAB  XC8 y MPLAB XC32 ya se encuentran disponibles, mientras que el  compilador MPLAB XC16 se espera para abril y el conjunto con descuento  con los tres compiladores para mayo.



Para descargar las versiones Free o para evaluar las optimizaciones de código y velocidad con opciones de pago, visite http://www.microchip.com/get/E1C4

*¿Qué opinan de esta noticia?
Para mi Microchip se está poniendo las pilas, otras noticias interesantes cuando por fin sacan PIC32 del encapsulado tipo DIP para los 28 y 40 pines.* *Me da que es por la competencia.*

Fuente:
http://www.elektor.es/noticias/microchip-simplifica-su-linea-de-compiladores-c.2125518.lynkx


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 31, 2012)

interesante es compatible con linux


----------



## lobovazquez7 (Abr 1, 2012)

bien por ellos, espero pronto volver a la programacion con los pic, que los habia olvidado un poco, alguien tendra el circuito para un programador usb?? gracias por la info


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

usa el buscador,en el foro ay muchos y por aquí también http://witronica.com/microcontroladores-programadores


----------



## seshumaru (Abr 28, 2012)

cada ves hay mas desarrolladores en microntroladores en peru pues los pic constara mas o menos cuando hay mas demanda


----------



## Meta (Abr 28, 2012)

En españa a veces se pasan de precios.


----------



## GEORGE747 (May 30, 2013)

coo, yo usaba CCS y basicamente solo para el USB, alguien sabe o tiene el código base para programar un pic18f4550 para una interface usb bulktrasfer, en CCS es relativamente sencillo, pero en CX8  no tenog idea... la ventaja que veo y por la cual me quiero pasar a CX8 es que e compatible con LINUX!!


----------



## Meta (May 31, 2013)

En la web de www.microchip.com está el SDK, muchos ejemplos para que puedas practicar, está un poco en Inglés pero furula. jaja.


----------



## tamasati (Jun 1, 2013)

Yo probaba el MPLAB X en linux, pero el problema es que corriendo muy lento. Pienso que por entorno de JAVA. Del Microchip esto es la única posibilidad utilizar el compliador en el linux. Por eso usando PIKLAB, con compliador HiTech. Pero puede ser el XC compliador es compatible con esto tambien. Voy a probar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2013)

jaa pikdeb ¡¡¡¡ probalo es fabuloso


----------



## tamasati (Jun 1, 2013)

Super! El XC8 es muy grande -169MB Nececito tiempo para descargar...


----------



## GEORGE747 (Jun 1, 2013)

MPLABX me funciona bien nada de lento haha bueno igual tengo in i7, pero por motivos de que necesito el firmware de ya, me quedo con CCS, es es sumamente sensillo de usar, pero en windows que irónico hago el firmware de un dispositivo que se usará en linux en una plataforma windows ha!


----------



## Meta (Jun 1, 2013)

Tampoco me funciona el MPLAB X v1.70 ni l amás nueva v1.80, compila si, pero no se ve los paso a paso en instrucción en instrucción del PIC para analizar el código poco a poco, tanto en Windows 7 como en openSUSE 12.3, ni el Ubuntu 13.04. Que cosa más rara, será que tengo en Windows MPLAB X 1.80 y MPLAB v1.91.


----------



## GEORGE747 (Jun 1, 2013)

irónico, ami me compila los ejemplos y todo, pero no se usarlo XD y ustedes saben usarlo pero no les compila?


----------



## Meta (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola:

En vídeo.





En PDF español Argentina 2012:
http://departamento.pucp.edu.pe/ingenieria/images/documentos/intro.pdf

Saludo.


----------

